# Weiße Rocky Mountain Clamp On Lenkergriffe - VK?



## mrwulf (4. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

hat jemand von Euch Interesse an den weißen Rocky Mountain Schraubgriffe? Sind von meinem wenig gefahrenen Element RSL demontiert und in gutem Zustand (leicht gebraucht)? 







Viele Grüße...


----------



## Rockyralle (4. September 2012)

Hallo,mr wulf
Sind die Rocky mountain Griffe weiß noch zu haben.Preis incl.Versand?
Grüsse Rockyralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyralle (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo Mr Wolf,du hast noch paar lenkergriffe in Schwarz von Rocky Mountain,stehen die noch zum Verkauf?
Mein Preisvorschlag wären 14 Euro inkl.Versand. 
Bitte um Antwort
Wats App 01605630503 
Grüße aus Thüringen


----------



## mrwulf (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

hast ne PN bekommen.


----------

